# Trunk Sub Rattle... Solution?



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

So @chevyderek72 and I installed my new 12" pioneer sub last week with the stock head unit and I'm loving it so far!! The only thing that's bothering me is the vibration of the trunk deck lid and the rear shelf behind the back seats. In my opinion nothing kills a nice set up like cheap rattling and I'm honestly not playing the sub or the music very loud. The sub is in a sealed box and mounted on the drivers side. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to eliminate the rattling when the sub is playing?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Butcher said:


> So @chevyderek72 and I installed my new 12" pioneer sub last week with the stock head unit and I'm loving it so far!! The only thing that's bothering me is the vibration of the trunk deck lid and the rear shelf behind the back seats. In my opinion nothing kills a nice set up like cheap rattling and I'm honestly not playing the sub or the music very loud. The sub is in a sealed box and mounted on the drivers side. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to eliminate the rattling when the sub is playing?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Welcome to Sound Deadener Showdown | Sound Deadener Showdown

CLD tiles on the trunk lid and rear deck (and other places in the trunk if you can afford to buy more)

Butyl rope for the license plate to keep that from rattling (that's the biggest nuisance ever)

Ask don @ sounddeadenershowdown.com what he recommends. His e-mail is on his website.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've never had anything other than my license plate rattle and I always fixed that with double sided sticky tape. You are right though, nothing ruins it like a rattle.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome!! I didn't expect it to be that straightforward 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Have you checked to make sure it wasn't just the license plate? I know on mine that was really the only problem. Other than the fact that the floor of the trunk actually vibrates and makes some noise but that's mainly from the outside.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's more than just the license plate but I was gonna pull it off tonight when I get home to see if it cuts down on the vibrations.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I stuck some pieces of an old bike tire inter tube on the underside of my license plate so it wouldn't rattle against the car. I wish the plate would attach to the car on the bottom. Right now I have zip ties through the bottom holes to keep the plate fastened to my cover. It looks ghetto though. Does anyone have a better solution or do you guys not worry about it?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Does anyone have a better solution or do you guys not worry about it?


I may try 3M double sided trim tape and tape the license plate to the frame - right now when ever I close my trunk the plate rattles against the frame.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Rattle number one fixed! Apparently when the tint was installed 8 months ago they removed the 3rd tail light and never screwed it back in so it was vibrating like crazy on the rear sil. Went and bought some screws and problem solved! The trunk still rattles a little bit though so eventually ill probably insulate it.

Regarding the license plate frame. I have two stainless bolts with nuts behind them holding the bottom of the license place bracket to the license plate and I just cut two square pieces of whether stripping and put it Belinda the plate where the nuts touch metal to keep them from vibrating.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

